# Miss Fiona Whiskers



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2011)

When I decided I wanted a rabbit, the first thing I did was to convince my mother that we _needed_ a rabbit. She agreed with me, but only if we got "one of those cute black and white ones with the saddle" and only if we could name her "Miss Whiskers." I found a black and white dutch at a nearby shelter online and together we drove out to meet her. From the moment I fist picked her up, I was smitten. 
When I returned home from college for summer break in 2010, I picked Fiona up and felt a lump. My mom said that she had noticed it a day or two before but hadn't wanted to worry me since I was in finals. I demanded that we take her to the vet that same day and a few days later Dr. Flanagan removed a malignant tumor from her mammary gland. She seemed to be doing really well. She was her usual feisty self. In december, when I again returned home from college, I lifted her up and felt another tumor my mom hadn't wanted to tell me about since I was in finals. Since we knew her last tumor had been malignant, we took the recurrence of more tumors as a sign that her cancer had progressed. We knew it was likely in other locations throughout her body and decided to let the disease take its course. 
January 3rd I left for Kenya where I had no access to phone or internet while taking a field biology course. As I passed through Amsterdam on my way back home, I had an email from my mom, she said she wasn't sure how much longer Fiona would be holding on but that she was waiting for me to get back before she made any decisions. 
When I got home I held her wrapped in a blanked and sobbed. My feisty little girl was so thin and felt like she'd given up. I could feel every bone in her back but she still licked the inside of my elbow as I stroked her. We called the vet where I had worked 2 summers before and where I still filled in shifts on occasion and brought her in to be euthanized. Dr. Flanagan warned us that she was so small that they couldn't really get a vein and it might take as long as 15 minutes. It took about 15 minutes, and 2 shots, before our little girl finally breathed her last breath. Dr. Flanagan and several of the other staff members at SCAH gave me and my mom tearful hugs. 
Our little 'nona is finally in a sneeze free place, binkying around with her golden retriever friends, Missy & Shadow. 
She will always be remembered as our first rabbit and a real introduction to the bunny world. 






Fiona's "mug shot" from the shelter before we adopted her.





Fiona during her last month with us.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, Christina! I am so sorry about Fiona's passing (and also about Missy's...was that recent?) :cry2. Many hugs to you.

Binky free, Miss Fiona :hearts.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 28, 2011)

A www I am so sorry to hear about miss Fiona. She sounds like she was a real fighter.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sorry. What a horrible situation to come home to. It hits me so hard every time we loose another long-time forum bun. I feel like they're family.

Binky free, Fiona. :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss of Miss Fiona Whiskers.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:you Little Beauty.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Christina, I'm so very sorry to hear this. If you recall, our Angel had a malignant mammary tumour as well. Still unsure why we lost her. It's never easy. She's in a better place now, but I know you'll forever miss her. She was just gorgeous.
RIP Miss Fiona:dutch:rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Fiona. She certainly a pretty little girl. Rest in peace miss Nona and binky free at the bridge.:angel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2011)

*naturestee wrote:*


> It hits me so hard every time we loose another long-time forum bun. I feel like they're family.
> 
> Binky free, Fiona. :rainbow:


I feel the same way. Fiona always reminded me of my Pernod.

I am so sorry that she has gone to the Bridge - such a special girl 

Jan


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Fiona. How terrible for you to come home to this. I am glad you got to her in time though and were able to be with her during those final moments. It always gets to me to see them so ill, but having so much willpower to communicate how much they love you during these times. Binky free precious girl. ink iris:


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Fiona.

ray::rainbow:
.... we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Fiona. I'm glad she's not in pain, but you must miss her so much. Big hugs.


----------



## myheart (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't check The Bridge threads very often, but when I noticed you had posted a thread for Fiona, my heart stopped.

I am so sorry for your loss of Fiona. She was such a pretty girl. One of the bunnies I will always remember from when I first joined the forum. 

I hope you are able to heal from her loss by remembering all of your good times together. It takes so much time to stop crying over our heart-bunnies, but Fiona is happily doing binkies pain-free now.

Binky Free at The Bridge Fiona. :rainbow:ray:

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2011)

My heart skipped a beat when I saw this post. So many favorites that we have come to know are crossing to the bridge. 

So sorry Christina. It is hardest when Fiona was your first, and how you became a member of this forum because of her. Her spirit is forever etched in our memories and her name added to the honour roll of bunnies that we have loved.

Binky Free Fiona. ink iris:


----------



## EileenH (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what a cutie pie she was. And that is a fantastic name.
I'm sorry for your loss..


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. She was such a special girl. It must have been difficult to see her ill, but it is comforting to know that she had the best care and is no longer suffering. Binky free, pretty Fiona.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 18, 2011)

Christina, I'm incredibly sorry  Bunnies should never die...


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 26, 2011)

Christina: I am so sorry for your loss of Fiona. May she be with you forever and be looking down on you and your family making sure everything is okay with you all. It is very hard to lose any bunny and I agree with SnowyShiloh, "Bunnies should never die".

Binky Free Miss Fiona Whiskers, you will always be remembered and always be missed by all!


----------



## Haley (Feb 28, 2011)

I havent been on the forum in a while. Whenever I have a chance to hop on, I always check here first and my heart breaks a little bit every time. I am so sorry to see Fiona's name here. 

I never posted it here because it was just too much, but Max passed away in January as well. Like Fiona, he had been battling so many illnesses that were just too great for him. He had become frail and weak in the last few months of his life. 

I hope that somewhere Max and Fiona are playing together, with the other dutchies,Basil, Pernod etc.and allour goldens waiting for us to join them one day. 

I know how much she meant to you. She meant so much to us here too. She will be so missed.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## missyscove (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your kind words. I know that I don't share as much about my rabbits as some others do (I'm a real failure at blogging) and of course it was especially hard to do so after I moved across the country from them. It seems silly to post something like oh, my mom says that... when I feel like the only way I can really bring things to life is through pictures.
It means a lot to me to see you guys describe things I've shared about her; it makes me feel like I did a good job sharing what a wonderful little bun she was with you.


----------

